# Grizzly how to videos



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Grizzly Industrial is adding a series of how-to videos for common adjustment and repair procedures on woodworking machines to its company website.
The free videos can be found at http://www.grizzly.com/videos/


• Band saw tracking and co-planer adjustment
• Aligning tables on a parallelogram-type jointer
• Changing sandpaper on a Grizzly model G0449 and G0459P drum sander
• Setting up a planer


----------



## Jo D (Dec 13, 2012)

I tried to bring up the How to Video's at the Grizzly site but there was nothing listed. Could you please tell me how to bring them up. I would very much like to view the Bandsaw Tracking video.

thank you

Jo


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I rechecked the site*

http://www.grizzly.com/videos/ That should do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jo D (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you, that did it and I enjoyed watching the video and getting the info I needed to adjust my bandsaw.

JoAnn


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

I stumbled upon the Grizzly videos myself over the weekend. They are very good. I would imagine they will be adding more as time goes on. I wish more companies would do the same. The videos really help when deciding on what machine to purchase, or how to tune up an existing machine. Kudos to Grizzly for making these videos. I'm sure it will help their sales.

Mike Darr


----------



## Islandguy (Dec 28, 2012)

They are pretty well done IMHO!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I had seen a couple of these. They are pretty good. Wish they had the parallelogram jointer alignment video a few months ago. I just did this on that very jointer!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I had seen a couple of these. They are pretty good. Wish they had the parallelogram jointer alignment video a few months ago. I just did this on that very jointer!


I should check that out, since I have a 6" version of one of those.


----------

